# No 1099



## Schnauzer_Lady (Oct 27, 2019)

I’m so frustrated. I didn’t get squat from Uber for my taxes. All I have is the summary . Trying to be legit and report the little bit of income I had from Uber last year. Pretty pissed that I can’t just download it from the site. At this point I’m thinking just don’t report it at all 🤬

Can’t afford to hire someone for my taxes. Trying to file through Credit Karma like I did last year. Totally stumped on the self employed portion. AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Schnauzer_Lady said:


> I'm so frustrated. I didn't get squat from Uber for my taxes. All I have is the summary . Trying to be legit and report the little bit of income I had from Uber last year. Pretty pissed that I can't just download it from the site. At this point I'm thinking just don't report it at all &#129324;
> 
> Can't afford to hire someone for my taxes. Trying to file through Credit Karma like I did last year. Totally stumped on the self employed portion. AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!


IRS has volunteer locations in every city that does your taxes for free.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

IR12 said:


> IRS has volunteer locations in every city that does your taxes for free.


VITA is a great organization!


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Schnauzer_Lady said:


> I'm so frustrated. I didn't get squat from Uber for my taxes. All I have is the summary . Trying to be legit and report the little bit of income I had from Uber last year. Pretty pissed that I can't just download it from the site. At this point I'm thinking just don't report it at all &#129324;
> 
> Can't afford to hire someone for my taxes. Trying to file through Credit Karma like I did last year. Totally stumped on the self employed portion. AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!


I used the free turbo tax link through Uber. Technically, it allowed me to import the data, but it didn't seem to match up quite right so I ended up manually entering things.

First time I've filed. It wasn't that difficult.

The tax summary you linked is pretty simple.

Gross earnings(left column) is what the rider technically paid to you(since Uber pretends to be a payment processor )

Expenses(middle column) is Uber's cut.

Net earnings(right column) is what you got to keep.

Even if only took the mileage Uber shows and used that as your only write-off, your net profit would only be a little over $140. Naturally, there should be other expenses.

Give it a shot or find some free help like the others suggested. Good luck.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

A summary may not be reported to the irs but don’t count on that, Uber and Lyft offers free TurboTax though if it’s your first time you should pay the extra $75 or so and have a cpa go though what you did with you line by line so you don’t trigger an audit, you don’t need a 1099, I haven’t gotten one from Lyft in two years and I figure it out


----------

